# Hi, meet me and my horses



## wild horses (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi im new here, im a full time horse rider/trainer/farm worker/animal lover etc

I have worked in professional stables in europe, NZ and america. But now am back in my home town setting up my own buisness.

My newest project, are my 3 wild horses i adopted straightn from the wild last year. They have to be some of the most amzing animals i have worke with, i love them and are so impressed by their great attitudes

I really wnated to prove that any horse can be trained, and its not about the fancy breeding bt the time you put in that produces a good horse.

anyway check out my blog and become a follower

the wild horse project


----------



## lulas mummy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi

Wishing you all the luck with your 3 new projects, i hope all goes well xx


----------

